# WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?



## Seet (6. Februar 2017)

*WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen ob ich mit Legion mal wieder zu WoW zurückkehre.

Damals gabs immer eine Rückkehrer-Aktion (Aktuelles Addon für X Tage ausprobieren und Charakteraufwertung auf das Startlevel des Addons). 
Gibt es sowas für Legion nicht oder bin ich einfach Blind?
Wenn nicht, gibt es andere Möglichkeiten als direkt 30€ auszugeben und Legion zu kaufen?
Die letzten male als ich mich wieder an WoW probiert habe war relativ schnell wieder die Luft raus, deswegen würde ich gerne erstmal 1-2 Tage reingucken.

Mein Account ist seit Ende 2013 ausgelaufen und wird mit dem Status "Starter Edition" angezeigt, Produktart "Warlords of Dreanor".


----------



## MircoSfot (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Du hast nun die Möglichkeit eine WoW- Marke zu kaufen mit der du 30 Tage Spielzeit aktivieren kannst. Die Preise entnehmste hier : WoW Token Info  Zur Zeit liegt der Preis bei 116k Gold. Allerdings erhälst du damit keinen Zugang zu Legion sondern ledeglich zu den Inhalten die mit den Patch für Legion kamen wie zum Beispiel Klassenänderungen und co.

Auf die Frage; 10 Tage schnupper- Zeit, gibt es die noch? Habe ich keine Antwort bekommen im Forum. Man wird wohl dazu gezwungen sich die PTR- Version zu laden und diese als ''DEMO'' anzusehen.


----------



## hazelol (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

naja wenn du in wod kein bock hattest kann man das nach vollziehen ich habe wod auch nach 2-3 monaten für mich beendet. mit legion muss ich allerdings sagen es macht mega laune, vorrausgesetzt du kannst mit rng leben wenn das nicht der fall ist lass es


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Lebe wohl, Rolle der Auferstehung! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite

Meinst du die?


----------



## NatokWa (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Es sollte erwähnt sein das mit Kauf+Freischaltung von Legion auch ein Levelup für einen Char auf Lv 100(Incl. Blaues Equip) verfügbar ist . Das gilt für JEDEN , egal ab aktuell (mit bereits vorhandenen Lv 100 Chars) oder älterem Acc .
Kannst also mit deinem Main direkt ins Main-Game der Erweiterung rein starten . BTW ist Legion nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit WoD , es ist wieder wesentlich interessanter , wenn auch die Berufe barbarisch schwer hoch zu ziehen sind und fliegen noch net verfügbar ist + bei erscheinen anscheinend eine Lebensaufgabe ist das zu kriegen .


----------



## Seet (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*



hazelol schrieb:


> naja wenn du in wod kein bock hattest kann man das nach vollziehen ich habe wod auch nach 2-3 monaten für mich beendet. mit legion muss ich allerdings sagen es macht mega laune, vorrausgesetzt du kannst mit rng leben wenn das nicht der fall ist lass es


Was meinst du damit?



DOcean schrieb:


> Lebe wohl, Rolle der Auferstehung! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite
> 
> Meinst du die?


Ja, genau die meinte ich... das ist natürlich blöd.
Dachte immer das es eine Win Win Situation ist, Spieler können sich das Game angucken und Blizzard hat eine höhere Chance alte Spieler wiederzugewinnen, aber scheint ja nicht so gewesen zu sein
Dann denke ich nochmal drüber nach, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dann nicht zu WoW zurückkehren.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Es sollte erwähnt sein das mit Kauf+Freischaltung von Legion auch ein Levelup für einen Char auf Lv 100(Incl. Blaues Equip) verfügbar ist . Das gilt für JEDEN , egal ab aktuell (mit bereits vorhandenen Lv 100 Chars) oder älterem Acc .
> Kannst also mit deinem Main direkt ins Main-Game der Erweiterung rein starten . BTW ist Legion nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit WoD , es ist wieder wesentlich interessanter , wenn auch die Berufe barbarisch schwer hoch zu ziehen sind und fliegen noch net verfügbar ist + bei erscheinen anscheinend eine Lebensaufgabe ist das zu kriegen .


 Ja, weiß ich. So hatte ich es damals auch bei MoP gemacht und mir einen Krieger gepushed... Bloss war das alles mit der Rolle der Auferstehung möglich und ich habe noch 10? Tage Playtime bekommen... Damals hatte es sich gelohnt für Blizz. Meine WoW Zeit ist im Grunde mit BC schon zuende gegangen. Cata und MoP hatte ich nur kurz gespielt und nichtmehr das alte Feeling verspührt. Da ich nicht weiß ob Legion das Gefühl zurück bringt wollte ich halt testen ohne Geld auszugeben.


----------



## hazelol (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

naja es droppen mittlerweile legendäre gegenstände bei daily quests in dungeons oder raids. diese gegenstände sind teilweise zwingend notwendig wenn man gerne die best mögliche pve performance abrufen möchte. Hauptsächlich gibt es utility legendarys und dps legendarys wobei die utility legendarys beim großteil der community unbeliebt sind und somit zu frustration führen. also was ich sagen möchte wenn du nicht den gegenstand bekommst der für dich am besten wäre sollte es dich nicht triggern, falls doch ist legion nichts für dich.

wobei man sagen muss mit der zeit hat man sowieso jedes legendary dauert halt ggf nur länger bis man sein gewünschtes bekommt.


----------



## Seet (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*



hazelol schrieb:


> naja es droppen mittlerweile legendäre gegenstände bei daily quests in dungeons oder raids. diese gegenstände sind teilweise zwingend notwendig wenn man gerne die best mögliche pve performance abrufen möchte. Hauptsächlich gibt es utility legendarys und dps legendarys wobei die utility legendarys beim großteil der community unbeliebt sind und somit zu frustration führen. also was ich sagen möchte wenn du nicht den gegenstand bekommst der für dich am besten wäre sollte es dich nicht triggern, falls doch ist legion nichts für dich.
> 
> wobei man sagen muss mit der zeit hat man sowieso jedes legendary dauert halt ggf nur länger bis man sein gewünschtes bekommt.



Nein das würde mich nicht stören, habe mich zu Vanilla Zeiten jede Woche aufs neue durch MC und BWL gekämpft und auch da gabs keine große Chance ein Item zu bekommen.


----------



## hazelol (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

so sieht es aus wenn man mit vanilla klar kam kommt man mit legion ebenfalls problemlos klar, leider sind zuviele junge spieler während mop und vorallem wod durchgehend verwöhnt worden und jammern jetzt über rng. ich muss aber sagen lieber rng als grindfest um an tag x ein legendary was keine überraschung mehr ist und man sich nicht wirklich freuen kann.

also ich persönlich kann legion wirklich nur empfehlen es gibt genug zu tun und joa


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Legion macht vielmehr Spass als Warlords of Dreanor!


----------



## Seet (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Habe es mir jetzt, ungesehen, gekauft.
Habe noch nicht viel gemacht. Addons installiert und eingestellt und mit 2-3 Klassen die Klassenprobe ausprobiert und werde jetzt wohl mal wieder meinen Evergreen, den Schurken, spielen.

Bin gespannt was mich erwartet und obs auf dauer Spaß macht


----------



## hazelol (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

oh okay. 

Ich hab auch anfangs schurke als main gespielt bis zum letzten Content Patch auch sehr sehr gerne. Allerdings hab man mmn den Schurken im letzten Patch hart rasiert und mir hat der neue Spielstil absolut nicht zugesagt. Wenn er dir aktuell Spaß macht dann spiel Schurke ist eine super Klasse. Allerdings solltest du wissen, das falls du planst viel über das Ingame Tool Dungeon Finder und Group Finder zu arbeiten das Schurke vielleicht nicht grade eine der Favorisierten Klassen ist. Ohne Premade Gruppen wird es recht frustrierend leider


----------



## Seet (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*



hazelol schrieb:


> oh okay.
> 
> Ich hab auch anfangs schurke als main gespielt bis zum letzten Content Patch auch sehr sehr gerne. Allerdings hab man mmn den Schurken im letzten Patch hart rasiert und mir hat der neue Spielstil absolut nicht zugesagt. Wenn er dir aktuell Spaß macht dann spiel Schurke ist eine super Klasse. Allerdings solltest du wissen, das falls du planst viel über das Ingame Tool Dungeon Finder und Group Finder zu arbeiten das Schurke vielleicht nicht grade eine der Favorisierten Klassen ist. Ohne Premade Gruppen wird es recht frustrierend leider



Ja der Spielstil ist wirklich anders.
Ich habe von der Classic Beta bis Wotlk ausschließlich Schurken gespielt und war jetzt auch etwas schockiert da viele besondere Mechaniken nicht mehr da sind.
Für mich gehört es eigentlich dazu das ich mit einem Schurken um den Gegner rumrennen muss und dementsprechend im Stunlock halte. Jetzt wo der einzige Vorteil ist das der Gegner nicht mehr parieren kann macht man sich den (eigentlich spaßigen) Aufwand auch nicht mehr jedes mal.
Mittlerweile dreht sich der Gegner ja beim Nierenhieb sogar mit dem Rücken zu mir 


Aber ja, mir ist bewusst das ich einen Single Target Char/Skillung mit wenig Group-Utilitys spiele aber das war schon immer so beim Schurken.
Wollte mich sowieso wenn ich ein wenig gespielt habe nach einer Gilde/Dungeon-Gruppe umgucken. Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust jede Inni in Speedrun-Manier zu spielen. Zumindestens nicht die ersten male.


----------



## hazelol (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

m+ ist ein schwerpunkt in diesem addon und zielt auf timerun ab. es ist die einzige möglichkeit die man in dungeons hat ohne zeitlimit wäre es keine herausforderung. genau das ist auch das spaßige daran.


----------



## drebbin (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Jop, die Mythic+Stufen sind fein gemacht was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht.


----------



## Seet (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Ist klar, aber die ersten paar Mal wenn ich in der Inni bin würde ich es gerne entspannt angehen.
Beim abfarmen dann natürlich so schnell wie möglich.

Noch mal ne Frage zum Transmogrifizieren.
ich hatte gelesen das alles als Vorlage verfügbar ist was man in der Vergangenheit durch erledigte Quest bekommen hat / hätte bekommen können.
Da ich nun einen neuen Char auf 100 gepushed habe anstatt meinen alten Schurken (wollte nicht für Server + Fraktionswechsel bezahlen) fällt das bei mir wahrscheinlich komplett weg oder?


----------



## hazelol (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

nein ist account weit verfügbar


----------



## Seet (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WoW Rückkehrer-Aktion?*

Cool,
ich muss mich dann wahrscheinlich mit jedem Char einmal einlogen?!


----------

